# Digital TV converter boxes: do some get better reception than others?



## ld323

I recently received my $40 coupon for a converter box in the mail. Went to BestBuy first, they only had ONE model, an Insignia for $59.99 (BTW- why is everything always 99 or 95 this and that at every single retail store?? why not just price it $60 bucks for krissakes?!?!). Anyways I once bought a portable Insignia CD player and it crapped out on me for some reason, had to return it. So I decided to go elsewhere. Tried WalMart (why is normally my last resort store). They had an RCA for $49.99. Purchased it with coupon, so it was only $10 out of pocket (didn't charge taxes).

I've been testing it out for about a week now. Funny how the one channel that came in the strongest prior to the converter box, is now the weakest. There's a signal strength meter on the MENU button, which shows my signal fluctuating between 50-55%, but sometimes dropping off to zero! Hmm, could this be my antenna or the box? If I buy a more expensive converter will I get a stronger reception? My antenna is an indoor RCA which is powered (it's dial is turned up to 10). Have tried repositioning the rabbit ears and rotating the dial- but it does nothing.


----------



## Larry Kenney

ld323 said:


> They had an RCA for $49.99. Purchased it with coupon, so it was only $10 out of pocket (didn't charge taxes).
> 
> I've been testing it out for about a week now. Funny how the one channel that came in the strongest prior to the converter box, is now the weakest.


The digital channel for the station is most likely on a channel that doesn't work as well at your location as it's analog channel. I suspect the digital channel is on UHF and the rabbit ears don't work for UHF... you need a loop antenna. If one is built into the rabbit ears antenna, as is the case many times, try turning it so that the loop faces in different directions. Watch the signal level and turn the antenna for maximum strength.

Larry
SF


----------



## scooper

You would probably get better reception with an outdoor antenna. Also the different frequencies DO make a difference.


----------



## Scott in FL

To answer your original question, yes. some converter boxes get better reception than others. By better reception, I mean some do a better job of receiving weak or "multipathed" signals. The Zenith and Insignia are the same box, and do an excellent job. Also, the Digital Stream sold by Radio Shack is excellent in that area. I found two decent reviews, one at http://www.newtvinfo.com/ and the other at CNET. Consumer Reports also reviewed boxes but you have to have a subscription to get the full results.

A few other things I remember from these reviews: The Insignia/Zenith have audio problems (a new version will fix this), and the RCA is a good box (but I couldn't find much information on how it stacked up against the Zenith/Insignia with regard to signal reception).

And finally, don't pay too much attention to those signal strength readings. All boxes derive these readings differently, and they are almost worthless except as an aid to pointing an antenna. Use it to peak your antenna, and then ignore it.


----------



## ld323

That Digital Stream model looks nice, but I've never heard of the manufacturer until now. I wonder how long they've been around... 

Lately my RCA box's reception has deteriorated. Maybe it's just the wind, weather, or something else. Now I can only get a decent picture from half of the channels. 

By the way, my indoor antenna does have that circular piece attached. Moving it around doesn't seem to help much. And I'm not really interested in taking the time to put up an outdoor antenna. 

I have DISH Network which charges an extra $5 for local channels so if this problem persists after picking up a 2nd digital converter box, I'm just going to cough up the extra $5 per month and be done with it. It's always nice to get something for "free" though!


----------

